# Raf woodhall spa domestic site feb 2012



## urban phantom (Feb 20, 2012)

hi all this all that remaines of the domestic site at woodhall spa it sits in woodland that is slowly consuming it over the years still a verry nice mootch now for some history

WOODHALL SPA
This airfield was built to Class A standard and was located a mile south of Woodhall Spa village between the B1192 Woodhall Spa to Tattershall Thorpe road and the LNER Boston to Lincoln line. Built in 1941, the lengths of the three concrete runways were increased in the later stages of construction, the main 06-24 to 2,075 yards, the 18-36 to 1,410 yards and the 12-30 to 1,415 yards. A concrete perimeter track served the runway ends and 36 pan type hardstandings and one loop. The technical site was located towards Tattershall Thorpe between runway heads 30 and 36 with one Type T2 hangar and there was another T2 near the station main entrance on the south-west side with a B 1 close by to the north. Bomb stores lay beyond the north perimeter in woodland between runway heads 18 and 24. The dispersed camp was south, mostly in Tattershall Thorpe parish, consisting of two communal, six domestic sites and sick quarters.

Opened as a satellite station for Coningsby, Woodhall Spa was first used by No. 106 Squadron Hampdens when the parent station suffered winter water logging. No. 97 Squadron and its Lancasters removed from Coningsby to Woodhall Spa's paved surfaces in March 1942, the squadron having only just converted to Lancasters. It flew its maiden mission with the type from the new station on March 20/21. The squadron operated from Woodhall Spa until mid-April 1943 when it was selected to transfer to No. 8 Group and develop pathfinder techniques.

The day after departing for Bourn, a detachment from No. 97 was left behind to form No. 619 Squadron, which flew its first raid on June 11/12. It stayed until January 1944 when it moved to Coningsby 31/z miles to the south. This was an exchange of stations with No. 617 Squadron which was pioneering the use of special weapons and tactics, notably the l2,000 lb and 22,OOOlb bombs. The reason for the move is understood to be because No. 617 required more dispersals and Coningsby was only a two squadron station.

In April 1944 another specialist squadron, No. 627 equipped with Mosquitos, arrived from Oakington and No. 8 Group to furnish No. 5 Group with its own pathfinders. It was acting as Master Bomber m one of No. 627's Mosquitos that Wing Commander Guy Gibson lost his life on the night of September 19/20, 1944 in a sortie from Woodhall Spa. Wing Commander J. B. Tait took over in July, the former commander of No. 617, Wing Commander Leonard Cheshire, the other famous Master Bomber, being awarded the Victoria Cross for his record of gallant actions and leadership.

The two elite squadrons operated from Woodhall Spa up until the end of hostilities. No. 617 was moved to Waddington in June and No. 627 was re-numbered No. 109 Squadron on October 1, 1945 and moved to Wickenby. Operational losses from Woodhall Spa amounted to 91 aircraft, 74 Lancasters and 17 Mosquitos.

Care and maintenance followed and this was soon reduced to a caretaker party as Woodhall Spa became one of several `mothballed' airfields left to decay. However revival came in 1960 when it was selected as a base for a Bloodhound ground-to-air missile site for the defence of the Lincolnshire's V-bomber stations. The first operating unit was No. 222 Squadron, replaced by No. 112 Squadron with a new mark of Bloodhound four years later. The missiles were removed in 1965 but the site was retained for exercises. The RAF continues to hold part of the airfield as a satellite to Coningsby, albeit for component servicing and storage. There is a No. 617 Dambuster Squadron memorial at Woodhall Spa.

now for some pictures




raf woodhall spa domestic camp 001 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf woodhall spa domestic camp 041 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf woodhall spa domestic camp 003 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf woodhall spa domestic camp 006 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf woodhall spa domestic camp 042 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf woodhall spa domestic camp 047 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf woodhall spa domestic camp 043 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf woodhall spa domestic camp 014 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf woodhall spa domestic camp 034 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf woodhall spa domestic camp 033 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf woodhall spa domestic camp 011 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf woodhall spa domestic camp 051 by urban phantom, on Flickr

thanks for looking all comments welcome


----------



## night crawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I thought the prop in th elast photo had been vandalise but then realised it was proably off a damaged plane. Good report and photo's


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 20, 2012)

Last time I was there the quarrying put me off and didn,t realize this remained, great pics.


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 20, 2012)

night crawler said:


> I thought the prop in th elast photo had been vandalise but then realised it was proably off a damaged plane. Good report and photo's



Thanks mate i think thay dug it up


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 20, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> Last time I was there the quarrying put me off and didn,t realize this remained, great pics.


Thanks mate its worth a visit


----------



## Pincheck (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nicely done mate


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 20, 2012)

Pincheck said:


> Very nicely done mate



Thanks mate still getting use to my new camera


----------



## Faing (Feb 20, 2012)

like the blacka nd white pics the place suits b+w as it ages the place. well done


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 20, 2012)

Faing said:


> like the blacka nd white pics the place suits b+w as it ages the place. well done



Thanks mate i like the way its blending in with the wood and ivy growing up the watch tower


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice work Phantom... spot on from you again.. loving that prop.


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 20, 2012)

Black Shuck said:


> Nice work Phantom... spot on from you again.. loving that prop.



Thanks black shuck i enjoyed this location it did say were the prop was found but i carnt remember i will have to look again when im round those parts


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 20, 2012)

urban phantom said:


> Thanks black shuck i enjoyed this location and the random find of milk floats



I bet you did mate.. I love airfields personally.


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 20, 2012)

Black Shuck said:


> I bet you did mate.. I love airfields personally.



The raf remains were far more enjoyable but the floats made me chuckle


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 21, 2012)

A lovely evocative set of pictures thanks

try this for the propeller 

http://airfields.pikfu.net/set1572708/media53262341.html


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks mate


----------



## hydealfred (Feb 27, 2012)

Very nice UP - I always enjoy a trip to this neck of the woods - especially the bookshop in Woodhall Spa. Do the RAF still have an interest as I think they used to service RB199 jet engines here - I was under the impression they had moved out. I read somewhere that Leonard Cheshire used to fly a P.51 Mustang from here on Pathfinding sorties. Quite unique I think using the aircraft for this sort of thing.


----------



## rossd001 (Feb 27, 2012)

Good Stuff!! Like the B&W photosl.... However I do like the first one as well!


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 28, 2012)

hydealfred said:


> Very nice UP - I always enjoy a trip to this neck of the woods - especially the bookshop in Woodhall Spa. Do the RAF still have an interest as I think they used to service RB199 jet engines here - I was under the impression they had moved out. I read somewhere that Leonard Cheshire used to fly a P.51 Mustang from here on Pathfinding sorties. Quite unique I think using the aircraft for this sort of thing.



thanks mate i think one hanger is still used for storage its bbmf


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 28, 2012)

rossd001 said:


> Good Stuff!! Like the B&W photosl.... However I do like the first one as well!



many thanks its a verry nice spot verry piece full


----------

